# Παπαγάλοι > Εκπαίδευση >  Ο παπαγάλος σας πάει τουαλέτα???

## vagelis76

Σε θέμα της Ρενάτε σχολιάστηκε το θέμα τουαλέτα και κακά των παπαγάλων.
Καλό θα ήταν λοιπόν να αναφέρουμε τις προσωπικές μας εμπειρίες ώστε να αποφεύγουμε τις όχι και τόσο ευχάριστες κουτσουλιές των μικρών μας φίλων....Μπορεί να λένε ότι είναι τύχη   :Anim 25:  να σε κουτσουλίσει ένα πουλί αλλά άμα το παρακάνει γίνεται ενοχλητικό.  :Scared0012:  :Scared0012: 

Το κολπάκι αυτό το είδα να πετυχαίνει στον "ανηψίο μου" το Denni,ο οποίος επαναλαμβάνει και τη φράση...*"κάνε κακάκια μωρό μου "* και το θεώρησα πολύ πρακτικό.
Οπότε είπα να το εφαρμόσω και στο Σπυρέτο που έπιασε.Όταν είναι επάνω μου και κάνουμε χαδάκια-παιχνιδάκια,περίπου στα 15-20 λεπτά τον στέλνω στο κλουβί του και του λέω "κάνε κακά".Κάνει και αμέσως μετά αφού τον επιβραβεύσω με έντονο "Μπράβο" το ξαναπαίρνω κοντά μου.Είναι από τις λίγες φορές που πετάει και πλέον δε χρειάζεται να τον παρακινήσω κουνόντας το χέρι μου πάνω κάτω...μόλις τον στρέψω προς το κλουβί του και του δώσω την εντολή ,πετάει μόνος του και πάει.

Περιμένουμε τις δικές σας εμπειρίες και πρακτικές που θα μας βοηθήσουν να χαιρόμαστε, χωρίς το άγχος της κουτσουλιάς,τα μικρά μας!!!! :Happy0030:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ο Πάρης υπακούει στη λέξη κακά και όταν την πω και να μην θέλει προσπαθεί αδίκως χαχαχα.Μόνο όταν τον βγάζω από το κλουβί του πηγαίνω στην τουαλέτα και λέγοντάς του την λέξη τα κάνει στη λεκάνη.όλες τις άλλες φορές όπου βρει επειδή,  δεν πετάει για να μάθει να πηγαίνει σε συγκεκριμένο μέρος.Όταν τον προλάβω όμως όπου τον πάω και του πω την λέξη είναι οκ.
*

----------


## Lucky Witch

Εμένα στα κλουβιά τους και στο σταντ στο πάτο του και καμια φορά στο χαλί.
Πάνω μου ποτέ,σπανίως.

----------


## Sissy

Απο μωρό ο Μάριος είχε την τάση να επιστρέφει (πάνω) στο κλουβί του για να ενεργηθεί και έτσι συνεχίζει ακόμα. Όταν κάνει την κουτσουλίτσα του συνηθίζω να του 'φωνάζω' με έμφαση.....poop!!! μπράβοοο έκανες κακάκι;!!! Ξέρω πως το έχει συνδιάσει και καταλαβαίνει για τι πράγμα του μιλάω :Anim 59:

----------


## kdionisios

Αν βαριεστε να δειτε ολο  το βιντεακι  πηγαινετε προς το τελος που λεει Go Poop και τα κανει!
Πολυ αστειο!

----------


## Sunshine

Πάντα μαθαίνω τα ζώα μου μια λέξη για την πράξη.  (Για εμένα η λέξη ειναι "poop-kaka" - μην γελάς!) 
Κάθε φορά που τυχαίνει και τους βλέπω να κάνουν τα   :Sick0019: κακά τους, λέω την λέξη και έτσι το μαθαίνουν. Είναι πολύ χρήσιμο. 
Σε μεγάλα ταξίδια μπορώ να σταματήσω και να βάλω της γάτες μου στο άμμο να τα  :Sick0019:  κάνουν γρήγορα επειδή ξέρουν τι τους ζητάω, και για το Sunny, όταν τον  έχω πολύ ώρα επάνω μου τον πηγαίνω στο σταντ του και με την λέξη κάθεται  αμέσως να το κάνει  :Sick0019: , αν έχει ανάγκη.  

Ξέρει μάλιστα ότι σε τέτοιες στιγμές είναι άπλα ένα "διάλυμα" και θα τον  ξαναπάρω πάλι αμέσως μετά.  Τα πουλιά πρέπει να το κάνουν περίπου κάθε  20 λεπτά, οπότε αν το έχεις λίγο στο νου σου, σπάνια θα λερωθείς  :Sick0019: .
Και τα σκυλιά μου το μάθανε, όταν πηγαίναμε βόλτες - με τα σκυλιά ειναι πολυ πρακτικό οταν εχεις αργήσει για την δουλειά σου και πρέπει να τον βγάλεις έξω πρώτα!! 

Έχω παρατήσει οταν ο Αμαζόνιο μου πετάει, πολλές φορές κάνει τα κακά του όταν προσγειώνεται άλλα σε βιβλία διάβασα οτι τα πουλιά συνήθως κάνουν τα κακά τους πριν πετάνε για να είναι πιο ελαφριά.... και έτσι μερικές φόρες το μαζεύω απο το πάτωμα άλλα δεν ειναι ενα σοβαρό πρόβλημα....η γατοτριχες ειναι χίλιες φορες χειρότερα!!!    :eek:

----------


## ivi

ο Μάρλεϊ όταν θέλει να ενεργηθεί και είναι πάνω μου ή σε κάποιο έπιπλο κατεβαίνει και τα κάνει στο πάτωμα αν είναι μακριά από το κλουβί! ακόμα όταν είναι στον ώμο μου και θέλει γυρνάει μπροστά-πίσω μερικές φορές και τον πάω στο κλουβί! απλά όταν το έκανε του έλεγα και λέω ''κακάκια, μπράβο''!!!

----------


## ananda

παιδιά εμένα το Sasaki μου τα κάνει όπου να 'ναι  :sad: 
πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να του μάθω να τα κάνει σε ένα μέρος αλλά πώς?

----------


## moutro

αυτή τη δυνατότητα εκμάθησης την έχουν κ τα κοκατίλ???Το Μουτράκι μου πάει όπου βρει...δεν με ενοχλεί ιδιαίτερα,αλλά αν υπάρχει τρόπος γτ να μην το δοκιμάσουμε???

----------


## Mits_Pits

Εμενα η Τομι μου σπανια τα εκανε εκτος κλουβιου!
Ανοιγα την πορτα απο το κλουβι, ανεβαινε πανω, τεντωνε τα φτερα και μολις τα εκανε πετουσε, εκτος κι αν δεν ημουνα εκει να την δω και φωναζε μεχρι να της πω "φυγε"!

----------


## parrotfeathers

Ολοι οι παπαγαλοι θεωρητικα μπορουν να το μαθουν. Εννοω οι εξημερωμενοι κι αυτοι που επιδιωκουν την ανθρωπινη επαφη και συνεργασια. 

Εδω ο Φοιβος σε παλιοτερο βιντεο πανω στο κλουβι των διακοπων του πλεον. Βεβαια δεν την χρησιμοποιω πια την εντολη διοτι δεν μπορουσα να το εχω συνεχεια στο νου μου οτι μπορει να σφιγγεται μεχρι να του το πω. Γενικα δεν εχουμε πολλα ατυχηματα στο σπιτι, παλιοτερα που τα εκανε ενα διαστημα με την λεκτικη εντολη εκτος κλουβιου δεν ειχαμε κανενα αλλα ειναι μια παραπανισια σκοτουρα στο κεφαλι σου κατ'εμε αν αποφασισεις να το κανεις.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## giok

Εμένα ο Πέπε (cockatiel  για να απαντήσω & στη Μάρθα πιο πάνω) πιο παλιά τα έκανε πάνω ή μέσα στο κλουβί. Δεν το είχαμε συνδυάσει με λέξη ή φράση. Απλά όταν είμασταν μαζί και τον έβλεπα ετοιμαζόταν να τα κάνει του έκανα ένα "επππ" & τον έπαιρνα (πριν τα κάνει) & τον έβαζα μέσα ή πάνω στο κλουβί (κυρίως μέσα). Τα έκανε & τον ξαναέπαιρνα μαζί μου. Όταν λοιπόν ήθελε να κάνει αν δεν τον πήγαινα πετούσε, τα έκανε & ξαναγυρνούσε σε μένα...

Τώρα με την Όλγα στην παρέα μας λίγο δύσκολο  :winky:  Έχει αλλάξει η καθημερινότητα του & δεν το τηρεί αυτό... Οπότε καθαρίζω κουτσουλίτσες στο σαλόνι & από τα 2  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

εγω παιδια εχω φαει απειρες κουτσουλιες στα ποδια χερια πλατι ωμους τα παντα και παντου...
πληκτρολογιο ποντικι οθονη οπου φανταστειτε.... δεν ξερω πως να τα μαθω... θα το προσπαθησω ομως....

----------


## geam

> εγω παιδια εχω φαει απειρες κουτσουλιες στα ποδια χερια πλατι ωμους τα παντα και παντου...
> πληκτρολογιο ποντικι οθονη οπου φανταστειτε.... δεν ξερω πως να τα μαθω... θα το προσπαθησω ομως....



και τρόμαξα…. όταν διάβασα «εγώ παιδιά έχω φάει άπειρες φορές…» νόμιζα ….  καταλαβαίνεις.... πως παίρνεις μεζεδάκι....

----------


## serafeim

oοχι μωρε απαπαπα αν και τα εχουν κανει και στο φαγητο δεν λεω οχι... ευτχως τοπηρα νωρις χαμπαρι και δεν εφαγα χαχαχαχ

----------


## geam

xaxax

----------


## moutro

> Εμένα ο Πέπε (cockatiel  για να απαντήσω & στη Μάρθα πιο πάνω) πιο παλιά τα έκανε πάνω ή μέσα στο κλουβί. Δεν το είχαμε συνδυάσει με λέξη ή φράση. Απλά όταν είμασταν μαζί και τον έβλεπα ετοιμαζόταν να τα κάνει του έκανα ένα "επππ" & τον έπαιρνα (πριν τα κάνει) & τον έβαζα μέσα ή πάνω στο κλουβί (κυρίως μέσα). Τα έκανε & τον ξαναέπαιρνα μαζί μου. Όταν λοιπόν ήθελε να κάνει αν δεν τον πήγαινα πετούσε, τα έκανε & ξαναγυρνούσε σε μένα...
> 
> Τώρα με την Όλγα στην παρέα μας λίγο δύσκολο  Έχει αλλάξει η καθημερινότητα του & δεν το τηρεί αυτό... Οπότε καθαρίζω κουτσουλίτσες στο σαλόνι & από τα 2


Δεν τον προλαβαίνω τον άτιμο....είναι γρήγορος....αλλά θα δοκιμάσω τι να κάνω...ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## aggelos23

Εμενα ο Μαξ  τα κάνει  μέσα στο κλουβι. εντάξει μπορεί να έχουμε και ατυχήματα αλλά σπάνια. Οπότε νομίζω και τα κοκατιλ μαθαίνουν εύκολα.

----------


## ggm83

Ξερει κανεις που μπορουμε να βρουμε κλικερ στην Αθηνα; Στειλτε πμ αν χρειαζεται  :Happy:

----------

